# WHO FEEDS COB?



## mistee (Mar 12, 2011)

CORN , OATS AND BARLEY?

WHAT KIND OF CORN AND OATS DO YOU USE,, CRACKED,, WHOLE ,, CRIMPED?

DO YOU JUST BUY A BAG OF EACH AND MIX YOURSELF? HOW MUCH DO YOU FEED?

THANKS


----------



## freemotion (Mar 12, 2011)

I feed whole corn only as a treat or bribe and only in small amounts.  It is easy to keep in my pocket.

I feed whole oats and barley (when I can get it) and I sprout it slightly to increase the nutrients and protein and decrease the anti-nutrients.  I feed it primarily to lactating does on the milk stand, about a quart each milking.

Sometimes a youngster will get some if she/he needs a boost.

I also feed it to my poultry so there is always a bucket or two sprouting, always fresh.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 12, 2011)

I feed dry COB to all my goats.. I believe its rolled.( i'd have to go look)
 I buy it already mixed. I feed 1 cup twice a day, and it is mixed with 1 cup Alfalfa Pellets and  1 1/2  cups Noble goat ration. The girls on the Milk stand get that  and 1/2 cup spilt peas and hand full of rolled oats. Of course that amount is ajusted for what they need to stay in cond while milking.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 12, 2011)

Freemotion, How do you sprout your grains? In trays or bucket? I would love to try this... I just need to know how it is done..

Thank you in advance


----------



## mistee (Mar 12, 2011)

how do you sprout? do you just buy 50 pound bags?


----------



## freemotion (Mar 12, 2011)

I can only get 50 lb bags, so that is what I use.  I'd sure love to get some in bulk somewhere.  But I live in MA, where almost no grains are grown.  Land is too expensive.

I start by filling a bucket 3/4 full of grain, and filling it up with water to cover the grain by at least an inch.  Let that sit for 24 hours at room temp.  A glug of whey (if you make yogurt, kefir, or cheeses yourself) or raw ACV will speed things up, but is not necessary.

Then I dump the soaked grains into another pail that I've drilled small holes in, smaller than an oat so the grains don't block the holes.  The holes are across the bottom and a few holes are drilled up one small section on one side, in rows up about 3" from the bottom.  Just on one side so I can control the draining water.  I run some fresh water through the grains to rinse them and let them drain well.  

I then rinse them once a day when it is cooler and twice a day in summer.  They take longer to sprout in winter and sprout very fast in the spring.  Its like they know it is time!   I try to feed when the sprout is just emerging, up to 1/4" long.  But I don't obsess.  If I am behind in my soaking/sprouting, I'll feed a bit less of the not-yet-sprouted-but-already-soaked grains, and if I am ahead with my sprouting I'll feed them with longish roots and the tops starting to appear.  They are usually in danger of getting moldy at this stage, though, so always do the sniff test and feel them for sliminess.  Never feed moldy or slimy  grains.

They will smell different at each stage....like wet grain, then like sweet yogurt, then a bit sour but still a good sour.  If you use ACV in barley, it will smell beery after a few days, but still like food.  The goats love them either way.  The thing that creates each smell is the good bacteria (probiotics) developing in the grains.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 13, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I can only get 50 lb bags, so that is what I use.  I'd sure love to get some in bulk somewhere.  But I live in MA, where almost no grains are grown.  Land is too expensive.
> 
> I start by filling a bucket 3/4 full of grain, and filling it up with water to cover the grain by at least an inch.  Let that sit for 24 hours at room temp.  A glug of whey (if you make yogurt, kefir, or cheeses yourself) or raw ACV will speed things up, but is not necessary.
> 
> ...


I am sure sprouting would work more like spring time when done on the lunar calendar. Have you ever tried sprouting by the moon? I would assume like most plants you would aim for sprouting between the first quarter and full phases. Worth a shot, right?
If you want to try it out: FA(Farmer's Almanac) says the best dates would be today(the 13th) and tomorrow.


----------



## julieq (Mar 13, 2011)

We feed cob with molasses to both our horses and our goats.  It's called Rocky Mountain Sweet Feed here in Idaho.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 13, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I am sure sprouting would work more like spring time when done on the lunar calendar. Have you ever tried sprouting by the moon? I would assume like most plants you would aim for sprouting between the first quarter and full phases. Worth a shot, right?
> If you want to try it out: FA(Farmer's Almanac) says the best dates would be today(the 13th) and tomorrow.


That wouldn't be practical for me since I need to have sprouts going all the time, as it is the main feed source for my poultry flock....so I start a new bucket 2-3 times a week.  But I will watch now and see if there is a difference during those times!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 13, 2011)

free - when you say bucket, is it a 5 gallon bucket your using?  I use an ice cream bucket currently for soaking my grains, but I'm only soaking for the goats, not for the chickens yet. 

If I remember right, you soak in your basement where it's cool.  My basement is under construction with no plumbing for rinsing yet.  How well do you think the sprouting could be done outside (once freezing temps are a thing of the past)?  We hit 100 and above sometimes during the summer (a shaded area would be somewhat cooler)- that would just mean I would have sprouts very quickly right?  I would likely have to get a new batch started daily rather than a few times weekly during the summer then.

Just rolling this all over in my head and wondering if you think it could work outdoors.  Hopefully by next summer my basement will be built with a big laundry style sink and waterproof counters for dealing with all my farm feeding stuff.  

My goats really like their soaked grains (with a little ACV) so I think sprouting will be an easy transition for them.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 13, 2011)

While I don't know how this would affect goats, but there are some serious issues health issues that can come from sprouting .

I have raised exotic birds for over 20 years and use sprouts regularly as part of their diet.

If allowed to sit too long once sprouted, and not kept under refrigeration, you are inviting e coli, listeria and salmonella.

Sprouts have a short "safe" shelf life so to speak.

As has been mentioned, ACV or another source of acid such as Grapefruit Seed Extract should be used in the soaking water to retard bacterial growth.  Rinsing is paramount and should be done several times during the sprouting process and each time remaining sprouts are going to be served.  If you have left over sprouts they should be refrigerated or kept very cool.  Again, you rinse those before you serve them.

Granted goats and chickens may not have as delicate a constitution as a parrot, but some forms of food borne illnesses are easy to transmit regardless of the species.

Virtually any seed can be sprouted.  They all vary in the time that they will sprout.  BOSS sprout well and if you want a variety of seeds, you can buy a pigeon mix which has a nice selections of grains, legumes, peas, etc.  Of course straight grains such as wheat, corn, barley, oats, etc. work well too.

Sprouting changes the molecular and nutritional benefit of seeds.  It is understood that the most beneficial sprout is just as soon as the sprout emerges up to 1/4".
Older sprouts are fine, but nutritional values decrease the longer they are kept.

They really are easy to do and become routine once you are comfortable with the procedure.  Don't be afraid to try it, just be diligent in the preparation.


----------

